# San Soo Kung Fu



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Seriously, Wtf? Here we have some San Soo fiends showing a great technique that actually works(yep, I tried it) and looks robbed from jiujitsu, but still, great move.
YouTube - Kyle Wicked Triangle from CombatDVDs.Com

And here we have them showing soemthing that belongs on a movie set and nowhere else
YouTube - Kyle Olsen from CombatDVDs.Com

Does anyone else not understand how these people can't see the difference between stuff that can work and stuff that can't.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Seriously, Wtf? Here we have some San Soo fiends showing a great technique that actually works(yep, I tried it) and looks robbed from jiujitsu, but still, great move.
> YouTube - Kyle Wicked Triangle from CombatDVDs.Com
> 
> And here we have them showing soemthing that belongs on a movie set and nowhere else
> ...


That first move when you arch your back the opponent could escape the triangle isn't tight.

And that last move is retarded. A cresecnt knee?!:confused03:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> That first move when you arch your back the opponent could escape the triangle isn't tight.
> 
> And that last move is retarded. A cresecnt knee?!:confused03:


It also makes it a lot easier for them to slam you, didn't say it was perfect, it is a t least realistic though.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

That just looks like a triangle choke from jiu-jitsu.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> That just looks like a triangle choke from jiu-jitsu.


It has an added Neck Crank. They probablt stole it from BJJ, but thats not the point.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The kick on the ground in the second video cracks me up. It has no real leverage and, because he's off his base, no real power.

I respect Kyle Olsen for being creative, but sometimes he looks like he's coreographing a Jean Claude Van Damme movie, and not one of the good ones like Bloodsport.

While the techniques have a certain level of practical application, there are some components that make them look ridiculous from a practical standpoint. Where the technique starts to fall apart in that second video is the "crescent knee." Not only is it a technique that will never work (because it is using a movement patternt that the hip doesn't naturally do) but he opts to leave his entire face open to the free hand.

In the even that the kick to the groin lands a little bit off or doesn't stun your opponent, you're going to eat a right hand that, when you consider that you only have one balance point (which is already compromised by the wierd angle you're using the knee at) you are going to end up on your back. Not a good place to be after getting tagged in the jaw.

Still, I have problems with the wicked triangle in that it would be almost impossible to get in a real fight (or even an MMA fight). You would have to have that triangle in deep to control your opponent and keep them from stacking and pounding you (which makes the whole foot in the hips thing much more difficult). That triangle would put your opponent to sleep anyway, so why add the spinal compression at all.

Again, I don't have a problem with Kyle Olsen and I like his creativity, but it's not that practical.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

is this the same as san shou?


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

The tirangle remains tight throughout a majority of the triangle. However, int he case an opponent opts to back out of the triangle, it serves only to sink the Wicked triangle in tighter. The spinal compression, not neck crank, is brutal. There are many applications this has proven effective in competition, as there were several videos on Youtube of wicked triangles pulled off in jiu-jitsu competition and MMA fights (before they were removed because of audio copyright infringement...damn youtube sometimes). 


The basis of the second technique is individual movements flowing together. It is not necessarily a complete technique that works, but rather balance, fluidity, and footwork required for that specific sequence. The crescent knee is effective from the front into the ribs, or side-by-side to the diaphragm; if you watch enough Muy-Thai, you'll see cresent knees utilized effectrively, and several San Shou (not San Soo, San Shou) competitions show the effectiveness of a well-placed cresent knee. I agree, the kick missing the groin leaves the face open, however the technique is operating under the assumption you landed it...kind of like an effective Jiu-Jitsu flow drill. 

There is no justification for the kick ont he ground, it was solely for entertainment purposes ^_^

ANd I think I'd make a pretty damn good Jean-Claude Van Damme movie if I needed to...


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

PS- No, we did not "steal" the wicked triangle from Jiu-Jitsu, we kind of made it up and found out great minds think alike. However, you can also operate under the assumption that we "steal" from every martial art and then make it a part of our own...so I guess I am an MMA whore...



"It's sad to think that just because you have an idea it's your own to keep" (paraphrased from Iron Man)


----------

